# Fenêtre "pop-up" Wifi qui ne s'affiche plus



## GodSpeed (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

Nouveau propriétaire d'un MBP 13 (et nouveau venu sur la planète apple ), je suis face à un problème qui doit être tout bête à résoudre.... mais je n'y arrive pas (bien évidemment !)

Je vous explique : 

- Il y a encore trois semaines, lorsque j'ai reçu mon MBP, une fenêtre type "pop-up" s'affichait (en dehors du navigateur) lorsque l'ordinateur se connectait à un réseau wifi "hotspot" (SFR..). Toutefois, pour une raison inexpliquée (je ne sais pas si c'est lié à la mise à jour récente 10.8.3), cette fenêtre ne s'affiche plus et je suis obligé de passer par mon navigateur (Chrome en l'occurrence) et cela ne marche pas toujours très bien.... 

Donc ma question est simple : comment retrouver cette foutue fenêtre ?

En vous remerciant par avance !


----------



## GodSpeed (28 Mars 2013)

Pas de réponses ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

ben non 

Tu n'as pas modifié une préférence dans Chrome, qui bloque la fenêtre pop-up ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2013)

sans doute parce que ton MacBook se reconnecte tout seul au réseau WiFi qu'il reconnait (du coup il n'a plus besoin de te solliciter via cette fenêtre indiquant qu'il a découvert un reseau WiFi)


----------



## GodSpeed (29 Mars 2013)

Il me semble que cette fenêtre soit indépendante de Chrome.

C'est celle-ci : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/190732/mac-os-x-lion-connexion-simplifiee-aux-hotspots-wifi

Et je n'ai rien modifié depuis (hormis la mise à jour de l'OS, mais je ne pense que ce soit lié.)


----------



## r e m y (29 Mars 2013)

Ben justement.... une fois que tu as saisi une fois tes identifiants, ils sont enregistrés et le Mac se reconnecte automatiquement dès qu'il retrouve ce réseau WiFi (sans réafficher la fenêtre)


----------

